# This ‘63 Strat - Wow



## 1SweetRide

It’s in my hometown too. Wish I had this much disposable cash.

1963 Fender Stratocaster + OHSC (VINTAGE, RARE, & ORIGINAL) | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

He mentions that it’s completely original...except...

I’m no expert but 16k seems steep considering it’s been refinished.


----------



## GeorgeMich

I’m no expert either but I think that would be a 10-12K guitar if you really wanted it.


----------



## marcos

Dont know who this guy is but he's got a few vintage geetars for sale also


----------



## player99

Old can just be old.


----------



## player99

Maybe it's Darwin?


----------



## GeorgeMich

I almost did a deal with him before. Very nice guy and knowledgeable. But I find his stuff is priced 25 percent higher than even some shops.


----------



## fogdart

I've bought and sold a number of similar vintage Strats and Teles (and thankfully kept a few as well). Its more complicated than just a mathematical equation (ie. the guitar has been refinished so therefore it's worth 50% of its value if it were original). I think this one will sell in the 13-14k range. This one has a couple of things going for it:

1) The refinish was documented so there should be pics of the cavities, dowel pins, etc... That takes the risk out of it being a non original body.
2) 63 necks are the best vintage rosewood fretboard Strat necks. The are very full compared to other rosewood fretboard years (which are notoriously thin).
3) The solder joints are untouched so you know that the pickups are genuine and have not been rewound.
4) It's dead sexy. Whoever did the refinish did a great job. Curb appeal brings value to the guitar.
5) It's got an original case.
6) Its often hard to find a refinished guitar that hasn't been messed with in other areas. Most often refinished guitars have been routed, and/or are missing valuable original parts like the bridge, pickguard, tuners, etc...


----------



## knight_yyz

I thought the price was high for a refinish as well.


----------



## Dorian2

They're starting @20K on Reverb and going a lot higher than what he's asking. In that context it seems reasonable.


----------



## GeorgeMich

Dorian2 said:


> They're starting @20K on Reverb and going a lot higher than what he's asking. In that context it seems reasonable.


I find Reverb prices out to lunch for the most part. The good stuff that’s priced well goes almost immediately. I saw a 56 junior and a 66 esquire go within hours last week as they were priced in the sweet spot. The other stuff hangs around forever. There is a difference in trying to sell something and having something for sale....in my opinion.


----------



## Sneaky

I’d want to look under the hood on that one. Way too much $ for a refin, he should cut his price in half assuming its real. The headstock pic looks funny too, like it was sanded down and a new logo applied. And why would you replace a worn original finish with a new finish, then age/relic it? Doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Roryfan

GeorgeMich said:


> I almost did a deal with him before. Very nice guy and knowledgeable. But I find his stuff is priced 25 percent higher than even some shops.


Are his prices generally firm or are they starting points in the negotiation? That ‘62 Les Paul/SG is lovely but I agree that it seems priced on the high side.

P.S. I’m guessing that the Ottawa vintage guitar circle isn’t that big & assume that @65sgcustom knows him.


----------



## fogdart

Assuming it is what he says it is, and the routes/contours have not been messed with.... If he's willing to go as low as 13k it's my firm belief (based on recent experiences selling similar guitars) that it will sell quickly. Very quickly.


----------



## Distortion

The guy at a glance has got $45 000 asking price of guitars up on Kijiji. Hope he is well insured.


----------



## nikkisixx100

I agree the price isn’t bad considering these go for $11-12K US on reverb regularly if everything is good under the hood. Love the colour super cool!


----------



## guitarman2

JBFairthorne said:


> He mentions that it’s completely original...except...
> 
> I’m no expert but 16k seems steep considering it’s been refinished.


I've seen enough ads to come to the conclusion that everyone in Ottawa thinks there gear is worth way more than any where else.


----------



## sambonee

guitarman2 said:


> I've seen enough ads to come to the conclusion that everyone in Ottawa thinks there gear is worth way more than any where else.


#1 culprit is Justin. %h(*&


----------



## Budda

Glad he's not talking about me!


----------



## GuitarT

While we're talking '63 Strats, what is the going rate on an all original (almost) unmolested sunburst worth? The only change is a 5 way switch, not sure if he still has the original. It in good condition with the normal player wear. Used but not abused. It's my birth year and I've kicked around the idea of getting it.


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> While we're talking '63 Strats, what is the going rate on an all original (almost) unmolested sunburst worth? The only change is a 5 way switch, not sure if he still has the original. It in good condition with the normal player wear. Used but not abused. It's my birth year and I've kicked around the idea of getting it.


This could be interesting! ...Exciting, for sure!


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> This could be interesting! ...Exciting, for sure!


Just kicking around the idea at this point. We may sell our Muskoka property and my wife gave her blessing on using some of the money to buy a guitar I would normally never be able to afford, which in reality would be anything over $1,000.


----------



## knight_yyz

I'd love an original Fender Strat from my birth year and all original specimens seem to gor for close to 18-20k so nope. Unless I win a lottery


----------



## teleboli

I know of this chap as well. He has some great gear but 25% too high on everything I've seen him sell is correct IMO.


----------



## wayne086

It's not Darwin but a guy named Roman.


----------



## fogdart

...and she’s sold. That’s very quick for a vintage axe. I’m guessing the guy got close to his asking.


----------



## davetcan

Or he just pulled the ad


----------



## player99

wayne086 said:


> It's not Darwin but a guy named Roman.


Is that Darwin's friend's name?


----------



## tomee2

davetcan said:


> Or he just pulled the ad


Very true. Plenty of stuff up here is "sold" only to show up for sale again months later. Some sellers even keep the ad up with SOLD in the title...then a month later it's for sale again. Ebay was/is terrible for this practice of some sellers trying to pin a market price onto something that the market doesn't actually exist for. Not specifically guitars but I've seen it in the vintage stereo world.


----------



## wayne086

player99 said:


> Is that Darwin's friend's name?


Yes,I dealt with him only once and thats the name in the emails.Darwin I know very well.


----------



## nikkisixx100

It sold sounds like it may pop again in Kitchener at a certain shop from what he told me.


----------



## GuitarTalk

Hey Guys!!! Roman from Ottawa here (phantom seller of the guitars). I still have the guitars including the 63 strat. I've got a buyer that requires me to ship across the country. If anyone still wants to come to Ottawa for a F2F deal, I'm open to it. Will probably relist the guitar later in the week to see if I can get a higher bid as currently it was on hold for someone at the dealer price haha. I don't frequent these forums at all much, I guess I should... I'm mostly into Les Pauls so Im pretty active on MLP. Check me out my instagram @GuitarTalk for more photos etc.


----------



## davetcan

So it sold to a shop in Kitchener and then it didn't?


----------



## GuitarTalk

davetcan said:


> So it sold to a shop in Kitchener and then it didn't?


Nope, it was a great guy from Brampton who paid a deposit and came down today. The neck was a bit too big for him as he's used to much slimmer ones. He took the guitar apart to verify everything to the screw haha 

The shop's still interested, but I have to make the trip all the way down there with all my guitars.


----------



## GuitarTalk

Haha just read the rest of the thread... feeling like a celebrity guys! My asking prices are typically based on the lower/averagely priced listings on Reverb for similar gear in similar condition/completeness. Cash offers, as we all know, are typically king and can shave off double digit % points off asking prices. Trades that include 15 pieces of gear, a car, and I'm not kidding you I've been offered this before.. a boat... are a different story haha. Sometimes if I have a rare piece that I want to move out of my collection that doesn't have much price history/active listings (doesn't happen often), I feel out what dealers would ask for it and ask for 10%-25% lower.

So yeah, welcome to the forum to me! I didn't even know I had an account already, going to be more active as this place seems bumpin


----------



## 2manyGuitars

GuitarTalk said:


> My asking prices are typically based on the lower/averagely priced listings on Reverb for similar gear in similar condition/completeness. Cash offers, as we all know, are typically king and can shave off double digit % points off asking prices. Trades that include 15 pieces of gear, a car, and I'm not kidding you I've been offered this before.. a boat... are a different story haha. Sometimes if I have a rare piece that I want to move out of my collection that doesn't have much price history/active listings (doesn't happen often), I feel out what dealers would ask for it and ask for 10%-25% lower.


Welcome.
I’m not sure about the rest of Canada, but it seems that in Ottawa, kijiji buyers seem to think it should be the Reverb price but in Canadian instead of US dollars. Then they want to offer you 30 to 40 percent off of _that_.

For all of you looking at kijiji prices, saying “that guys prices are generally 15% too high”, that’s the reality in Ottawa. If I price my $850 item at $850, I’m going to get offered $500 and they’ll expect to pay $600. If I price it at $1000, I’ll get offered $600 and maybe settle at $700.


----------



## GuitarTalk

2manyGuitars said:


> Welcome.
> I’m not sure about the rest of Canada, but it seems that in Ottawa, kijiji buyers seem to think it should be the Reverb price but in Canadian instead of US dollars. Then they want to offer you 30 to 40 percent off of _that_.
> 
> For all of you looking at kijiji prices, saying “that guys prices are generally 15% too high”, that’s the reality in Ottawa. If I price my $850 item at $850, I’m going to get offered $500 and they’ll expect to pay $600. If I price it at $1000, I’ll get offered $600 and maybe settle at $700.


This. I wish this summary could be my automatic reply on Kijiji haha

Thanks for the welcome


----------

